# Mega-G body ?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Will any other chassis fit these bodies besides the mega-G?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe the AutoWorld SuperIII?????


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Which ones?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The 1.7 MG chassis will only work with MG bods. The 1.5 short wheelbase MG chassis should fit anything that can take a Super G+, SRT, Turbo and certain Auto World XTraction and original AFX bods.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are the 1.7 and 1.5 two different chassis, or can you adjust the wheelbase?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are the 1.7 and 1.5 two different chassis, or can you adjust the wheelbase?


They are different chassis. Both are Mega-G chassis however the front axle location is different on each, along with the pick-up shoes. The 1.5 is the short one and comes under the Ford GTs, Cobra Daytonas, etc. while the 1.7 is the long version and comes under the Indy cars and the new LeMans prototypes. :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Mega G is now the defacto chassis for all Tomy AFX cars starting this year (2011). Also, the 1 AMP, Tri-power power pack will be the standard power supply in all AFX sets, even the Infinity Raceway figure 8.

-Paul


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

So I guess my real question is...if I buy just the new Audi & Peugeot bodies, can I put a different chassis under them? The price of these cars are getting crazy for a collector like myself. While I don't do any serious racing, I do like to run my cars for fun. I have plenty on spare chassis and I can pick up the bodies for half the $30+ price.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think you'll be able to put a new chassis under the fancy new Audi and Peugeot bods. I'm pretty sure the long wheelbase and low-slung design of the Mega-G chassis are what makes those sexy bodies possible.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

You would have to get very serious with the dremel and even then it would probably sit way too high on the donor chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hefer said:


> So I guess my real question is...if I buy just the new Audi & Peugeot bodies, can I put a different chassis under them? . . .


- NO -


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks for all the info!
All Show, No Go...Hefer


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

So, is the Super G+ being discontinued now in favor of the Mega G or is it still in production?

Cause I'd like to pickup a few more Super G+ cars for my collection.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

From 2011 on, the Mega-G will be the only car in production from Tomy AFX. SG+ and SRT chassis have been discontinued. But there's still some vendors with cars in stock.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

hefer said:


> The price of these cars are getting crazy for a collector like myself.


 Yeah, the significantly higher prices on the Mega-Gs caused me to stop my Tomy collection at the end of the Super G+. One vendor confided in me his cost for those cars and it is higher than I would pay retail. Of course, I wouldn't pay Lifelike retail either. While the bodies are absolutely gorgeous, if you are only collecting, the technology in the chassis doesn't really mean anything. $120-$140+ for a set of four plastic bodies is insane. You are getting close to the price of 1/32nd cars. 

Joe


----------

